# Free standing stove in a fireplace



## Haywire Haywood (Oct 7, 2008)

Anyone running a free standing stove on a fireplace hearth? How's it working out? I'd like to see some pictures if you have'em. Thanks.

Ian


----------



## Rookie1 (Oct 7, 2008)

I bought a small Russo used for my Mother to put down her basement. Couple I got it from had it on a level with to floor hearth and He liked it but She couldnt see the flames good and made him take it out. My mothers fireplace is about a foot off the floor with no hearth. I set it out kinda far and angled so it blows into hallway better. Sorry no pics. If you sweet talk me I may go over there and take some later this week.


----------



## excess650 (Oct 7, 2008)

I'm thinking it might work OK in a really large fireplace, but would require a fan to push the heat out.

I just picked up my new woodstove tonight. Its a Quadrafire 4300 Steptopcensored: $). Its going in the basement of the new house in anticipation of the heat warming the floor and rising through the stairwell and a few vents. We purposely had the chimney centrally located so as to maximize the amount of heat radiated, and distributed more evenly.


----------



## Basso (Oct 7, 2008)

Hello,
I have a Regency Hearthstove sitting on my fireplace hearth. They are made for that application. They are not as deep as a regular free-standing woodstove. All the stove is out in the room, unlike a fireplace insert. I have a fan on mine and the stove works great !!!!! Go to their website and check them out !!!!

Basso


----------



## chainsawaddict (Oct 7, 2008)

This may sound odd, but what about "plugging" the fireplace and running stove pipe into the chimney above the hearth?


----------



## Mike Van (Oct 8, 2008)

chainsawaddict said:


> This may sound odd, but what about "plugging" the fireplace and running stove pipe into the chimney above the hearth?



That would be the way to go, but most don't have a thimble above them. You'd have one supersize mess cutting through the wall, then the block, brick, stone, etc. to get to the flue pipe & install it. Haywire, I don't have any pics of mine, but for years I had a Lakewood box type stove. It sat outside the f.p. [had to extend the hearth] A short pipe off the back, then a 90, then about 2' of 6" pipe to get above the smokeshelf. I took the damper plate right out, made up 2 steel plates to go on either side of the 6" pipe. It worked fine, but was a pain in the a** to clean the chimney.


----------



## LTREES (Oct 8, 2008)

chainsawaddict said:


> This may sound odd, but what about "plugging" the fireplace and running stove pipe into the chimney above the hearth?



We did that back on the farm in 2 fire places. the stove sets in the room a bit. no fan, useinsulation around the flue after you run the pipe up.


----------



## kevin85 (Oct 8, 2008)

Here is a pic of mine....Avalon Olympic stove in fireplace. We pulled it out as much as we could to be within codes. Since the pic was taken, wood no longer sits on the hearth for safety reasons.


----------



## Wood Doctor (Oct 8, 2008)

Haywire Haywood said:


> Anyone running a free standing stove on a fireplace hearth? How's it working out? I'd like to see some pictures if you have'em. Thanks.
> 
> Ian


Ian, I really like the way my Federal Airtight 288 wood stove works in my fireplace in the lower level of the house. Here it is from a distance:





And here's a close up shot:





It's running right now. Temp hit 39 F last night and I thought I would take the chill off the air until passive solar kicks in. This stove heats the whole downstairs of the house and abot half the upstairs. Good efficiency, nearly all cast iron. I cook on the top and made a steak grill for it when I swing open the front doors. Most of the time they are closed and I load wood in from the side.


----------



## BrotherBart (Oct 8, 2008)

My Englander 30-NCL is mounted half in and half out of the fireplace and does a good job. If the blower quits it will be a pain because it is mounted on the rear heat shield.


----------



## aspen jack (Oct 8, 2008)

*free standing stove in fireplace*

I burn a harmon oakwood stove in my fireplace with a ss chimney liner--works great. Am still working on making it look better.


----------



## fletcher0780 (Oct 8, 2008)

Here's mine, a Hearthstone Phoenix. I also have an Efel in my finished basement, but I suspect neither one will see any use this year with my new OWB and near unlimited access to wood  






FYI, both stoves work really well. The Efel goes through more wood, but throws some series heat, and is very convenient with the top load door. The Hearthstone gives a more sustained even heat. I will not miss hauling wood inside, all the dust, and the constant sweeping, but I suspect they will see more use down the line for those special occasions. Right now I just can't justify burning in them after the butt load of money invested in the OWB and the several hours I spent cleaning each stove at the end of last Winter. Good luck with your install.


----------



## aspen jack (Oct 8, 2008)

wood doctor,

I like the look of your screen behind your stove,did you make it or have it made?

what is it made of?


----------



## Agnes (Oct 8, 2008)

Here are some pics of the new stove, I had to build out the hearth in order for the Jotul to fit. What a difference this stove makes! 











This was the setup from last year before I installed the new Jotul.


----------



## shaunbagone (Oct 9, 2008)

Ok im an idiot with a question. I have an open fireplace in my living room. House is 2 years old, well insulated. My wife likes the fireplace even though I keep telling her its worthless. Even if I put a small stove in the opening wouldnt I be sucking all the combustion air out of the house? Is the stove more efficient at producing heat even though its sucking air out of the house? I have a add on Daka in the attached garage tied into the house. It helps alot but cant keep up when its really cold, mostly because of the location. I need to make my open fireplace work for me instead of against me, keeping my wife happy. Suggestions?


----------



## Haywire Haywood (Oct 9, 2008)

Hmmm never seen one of these before.. Kind of a fake fireplace. Zero clearance stove of sorts that your build a facade around to look like a fireplace. Probably cheaper than building a masonry fireplace and then putting an insert in it.

http://www.lennoxhearthproducts.com/products/overview.asp?pid=280

Ian


----------



## Agnes (Oct 9, 2008)

TreeCo said:


> That looks like the Oslo. I bet it was a nice step up in efficiency and output!



Your not kidding so far I have had about 6 fires and the first 4 were small due to the "seasoning process". Immediately I have noticed that it is easier to control the temperature and the consumption of wood to maintain the temperature has been reduced.

I must be getting old..... Or this site is definitely a BAD influence. 

I sold the motorcycle in the spring due to lack of use and I was tired of looking at it in the garage. So I took part of the money and bought the new Jotul Oslo 500 stove and a MS660.  At least now rather than looking at the motorcycle parked I can look at the stove every day and enjoy it with my family.


----------



## Wood Doctor (Oct 9, 2008)

aspen jack said:


> wood doctor,
> 
> I like the look of your screen behind your stove, did you make it or have it made? What is it made of?



I believe that's also cast iron. I ordered it when I ordered the stove. There are three heavy pieces that bolt to the sides and top. Together, they close off the open area behind the stove and overlap the bricks about 4" all the way around.

Unfortunately, I don't think this stove and its screen enclosure are being made anymore or at least not being sold in the USA. A few limited parts are still available, but that's about it. I bought it in 1987 but In ten years, I may have to replace it.

Agnes's Jotul Oslo is about the closest stove I have seen to this one made today and seems to have similar features.


----------



## coog (Oct 9, 2008)

shaunbagone said:


> Ok im an idiot with a question. I have an open fireplace in my living room. House is 2 years old, well insulated. My wife likes the fireplace even though I keep telling her its worthless. Even if I put a small stove in the opening wouldnt I be sucking all the combustion air out of the house? Is the stove more efficient at producing heat even though its sucking air out of the house? I have a add on Daka in the attached garage tied into the house. It helps alot but cant keep up when its really cold, mostly because of the location. I need to make my open fireplace work for me instead of against me, keeping my wife happy. Suggestions?



I think it is a good question.With a proper install (insulated liner with the rest of the flu blocked) you will only lose the air that goes through the air intake...much better than the existing situation. In a real tight home you would be better served by an outside air kit, which can be tricky in a fireplace install.Check to see if you have a some sort of air intake for the fireplace.


----------



## coog (Oct 9, 2008)

*New Jotul*

Never fired Jotul 600. 80 degrees today, so I'll have to wait.


----------



## coog (Oct 9, 2008)

Good catch.The code is for 26" and I only have 23". The reason the stove is still unfired is that the installer is making up a insulated steel mantel protector. I have always put my own stoves in but decided to go with a pro this time.We'll see if it was worth it.


----------

